# Contador 0 a 99 para pluviometro com clear manual



## *Dave* (25 Jan 2010 às 13:20)

Bom dia comunidade *METEOPT* .

Tenho andado ausente, mas não esqueci esta comunidade!
Uma prova disso é o circuito que mais tarde irei apresentar sob a forma de vídeo onde explicarei quais os componentes necessários e como se deverá efectuar a montagem para se obter um contador de duas casas (de 0 a 99).

O circuito é composto por dois contadores decimais tipo 74LS160 (saída em BCD) onde um terá a função de contar as unidades (de 0 a 9) e o outro, por sua vez, irá contar as dezenas (quando o 1º completa um "ciclo").
Será usado também (como não poderia deixar de ser) dois descodificadores de BCD para display's de 7 segmentos, tipo 74LS48.
Por fim haverá 2 display's, um para as dezenas e o outro para as unidades, onde será mostrada a informação, neste caso os mm de chuva.

Certamente, vocês encontraram outras aplicações, mas este circuito foi pensado para ser aplicado num pluviometro como o do vídeo seguinte.


Estou só à espera do programa de vídeo e mais logo já devo iniciar tudo isto.


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2010 às 13:39)

Excelente trabalho Dave!

Ficamos então à espera do resultado da montagem!


----------



## *Dave* (25 Jan 2010 às 17:59)

AnDré disse:


> Excelente trabalho Dave!
> 
> Ficamos então à espera do resultado da montagem!



Bem vou iniciar agora o filme no multisim (programa para desenvolver circuitos).

 Vamos ver quanto tempo vai demorar a reproduzir tudo novamente .



Até já.


----------



## *Dave* (25 Jan 2010 às 18:39)

Eheheh.

Já está feito, deve ter uns 20min. Agora ainda tenho de ver onde vou alojar o vídeo....


Até já.


----------



## *Dave* (25 Jan 2010 às 22:44)

Como prometido, cá está *o vídeo*:

Descarregar ficheiro para ver o video
*http://www.4shared.com/file/207327255/50ae7bcb/Contador.html*

*O esquema*:








Espero que tenham algum proveito desta "engenhoca".



Abraço


----------



## *Dave* (26 Jan 2010 às 00:44)

Além do que já foi dito no vídeo, fica aqui a listagem do material:

*2 x 74LS160* - Contadores;
*2 x 74LS48*   - Descodificadores;
*2 x display 7 segmentos*;
*14 x resistência 500ohms*;

Adicional:
Interruptores;
Veroboard;
etc...


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2010 às 03:26)

Uma verdadeira aula Dave!

Obrigado pela partilha de conhecimentos e dedicação!

Agora só falta construir o belo do pluviometro, implementando este circuito!


----------



## *Dave* (27 Jan 2010 às 13:19)

AnDré disse:


> Uma verdadeira aula Dave!
> 
> Obrigado pela partilha de conhecimentos e dedicação!
> 
> Agora só falta construir o belo do pluviometro, implementando este circuito!



Eheheh...

A parte do pluviometro é que estará mais difícil de "resolver". Vai levar algum (se não muito) trabalho para calibrar os "copos" de modo a que se encham exactamente com 1mm.

Outras ideias hão-de surgir assim como aplicações para este circuito. Assim que tiver algum tempo, já encomendo o material...



Abraço


----------



## jlorin (17 Abr 2013 às 23:24)

Dave, este sistema de balança do video, vc que fez ou eh comprado sei la?? com quais materiais vc fez ele??? pode me dizer, estou fazendo um projeto de um pluviometro para facul.
pode me dar umas dicas?? obrigado


----------

